# Any day now :O



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

As most of you know that my mare is suspected of having twins. She is bagged and waxed and producing milk like mad. I expect i will have a baby horsey anytime now. Fingers are crossed that she isnt having twins however she is 7 weeks prem  which isnt a good sign. Vet is on speed dial and cctv cameras are on her field and mum is staying with her as i live so far away. Wierd thing is i was due to have my baby this time last year but i was late. Hes a year on sunday and trust her to make this stressful time even more stressful lol. Will update when things happen.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

i dont know a lot about horses, but i really hope everything goes well, keep us updated : victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

cloggers said:


> i dont know a lot about horses, but i really hope everything goes well, keep us updated : victory:


So do i shes my baby and i was hoping to be there to see her foal but ill have to wait now.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

i hope its just the one foal hun, fingers crossed for you.
hope her labour isnt to bad and the foal(s) are born healthy


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rach666 said:


> i hope its just the one foal hun, fingers crossed for you.
> hope her labour isnt to bad and the foal(s) are born healthy


Mum just phoned to say shes just eating atm lol. On the plus side at least i dont have to wash her tail lol.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Mum just phoned to say shes just eating atm lol. On the plus side at least i dont have to wash her tail lol.


 
lol they allways lie there nibbling... and yes very good plus that one...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rach666 said:


> lol they allways lie there nibbling... and yes very good plus that one...


She has a typical thick welshie tail so im so glad of that 1 lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hope all goes well


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Hope all goes well


Thankies hun.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Everything crossed here for a smooth and easy birth!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, fingers crossed here for her!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

been following your threads. hope all goes well. if she's showing signs of being early, could that be another signs that there is twins in there? and there isn't enough room for 2 full term?

feel for her, was bad enough being kicked when i was heavily pregnant, couldn't imagine being kicked by 4 (possibly 8) mini hooves.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

hey hun any news on mum yet?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

She has decided to remain eating and keep baby/babies inside to cook for a little longer. Mum has washed her tail and put it in a tail bag just in case lol. This is typical of the lil madam. She was bagged and waxed and decided to not go through with it. Dont know how many nights of this i can take lol.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Still nothing lol


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Still nothing lol


Dammit i got all excited then!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> Dammit i got all excited then!


Lol i keep getting excited when my mum phones me. Shes currently just stuffing her face as much as possible.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> Any news?


Nopes none


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Nopes none


 
Good from the foals point of view though


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Good from the foals point of view though


Yups thats what i keep thinking


----------



## HappyCrazyBunny (Mar 15, 2010)

Hope the babies stay in there for as long as possible! :mrgreen: I have my fingers crossed that they will!

Helen xx


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shes definately not doing much atm lol. All shes doing is digging holes (which isnt strange for her) and eating lol


----------



## KutButLykee (Dec 27, 2009)

Any news how is she? x


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Everything crossed that all goes well.


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

Any news?? Hope mums keeping her legs crossed!!! :2thumb:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Any news Selina? xx


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> Any news Selina? xx


oh stop it, i really thought we had some exiting news.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Has she popped yet Sel?


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

teshu said:


> oh stop it, i really thought we had some exiting news.


lol I'm dying find out whats going on!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shes done nothing. She looks like shes due to pop now. Shes completely bagged now and rolling around etc. Hopefully some time soon cos i keep jumping everytime the phone rings.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Shes done nothing. She looks like shes due to pop now. Shes completely bagged now and rolling around etc. Hopefully some time soon cos i keep jumping everytime the phone rings.


 

Fingers crossed it all goes well and dont forgot to keep us updated


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed it all goes well and dont forgot to keep us updated


She really is a monkey for false alarming me lmao.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Guess what nothing however Mr vet thinks it will be in the next fortnight. Come on Honey bun


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow! She really is holding on to them ain't she.

I hope everything goes well. I'll be watching this thread like a hawk from now on lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

that's actually good news - the longer she hangs onto them, the better! :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I know Selina will know all this, but it's a new one on me this pregnant pony/horse lark. I've worked on Dairy Farms, I have helped with cattle births, Sheep Births. Never a pony. So I have been doing some research. 
Found a great site. It shows daily teat/udder development and belly shape, and vulva and tail changes.

Found it very interesting, even tho it got me and hubby even more on pins now till Sunday's scanman visit. 

Sissy 2007


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I know Selina will know all this, but it's a new one on me this pregnant pony/horse lark. I've worked on Dairy Farms, I have helped with cattle births, Sheep Births. Never a pony. So I have been doing some research.
> Found a great site. It shows daily teat/udder development and belly shape, and vulva and tail changes.
> 
> Found it very interesting, even tho it got me and hubby even more on pins now till Sunday's scanman visit.
> ...


Lol just make sure you bandage your ponies tail up. White tails are a pain to keep clean the best of times lmao.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Lol just make sure you bandage your ponies tail up. White tails are a pain to keep clean the best of times lmao.


 
Lol I know that with having had a white dog lol When she had pups and even with a huge pile of blankets, sheets and towels and it still took weeks and weeks of baths to get her white again! lol
It will get all plaited up and bandaged up lol. We've been making a list of everything to pick up.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Lol I know that with having had a white dog lol When she had pups and even with a huge pile of blankets, sheets and towels and it still took weeks and weeks of baths to get her white again! lol
> It will get all plaited up and bandaged up lol. We've been making a list of everything to pick up.


Hehehehehehehehe. I have a mass of tails waiting for me to sort out at the yard lol.

We made these things they use on arab tails called tail bags. Heres a link:

All Around Horses: Using and Sewing Tail Bags

They are pretty easy to make and a lot cheaper than the conventional ones that slip or bandages. We plait their tails up then make a tie in tail bag and tie it into part of the braid. Also you can choose your material to make it as comfy as poss for the mare .


----------

